# 250 RECON PROBLEMS



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Im Workiong on a 250 recon and i ran into spark problems. bike had spark to the plug before i pulled the carb and now it has no spark at all to the plug. Im thinking the stator is out. Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Have you taken the spark plug boot off and put the wire up to the frame and see if its firing?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes and no fire on the wire


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

The only thing I can think of is test the stator. If it's good then it's probably the cdi.


----------

